# Need suggestions for Painting my game room... PICS included.



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

I've finally finished running the new electrical and have installed my new in-wall touchscreen jukebox - I am ready to paint! 

To give everyone a little insight, my "so-called" game room is a mere 14' x 17' loft with an 8ft pool table. I have a 42" Plasma mounted on one wall and on the opposite I've installed a touchscreen jukebox which controls the in-ceiling speakers.

Most of my trimmings/accents are black; Pool table, cue rack, jukebox frame. The cloth on the pool table is an olive color (I tried taking pics of the cloth however the lighting in the room does not product true color in photos).

I haven't decided a "Theme" for the game room but wanted something subtle however not boring. I was thinking a two-tone room with lower 1/3 one color and upper 2/3 another color. I even considered putting chair molding as an option to give it a little more upscale look. As you can see from the pictures my window trimmings are white 

Any ideas are welcomed ! thanks.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am probably the absolute worst at picking colors, but I like the 2 tone idea on the walls. Take a look around the net at some other people's game rooms and maybe that will enspire something.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks,

I have been but haven't seen the two-tone idea... *sigh*


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

i'll be doing a two-toned theme in my office shortly. I'm going with the bottom 1/3's in red, with dark brown harlequin diamonds, then a chair rail, then a light tan color at the top.

Here is a picture of the colors to give you an idea.


----------



## jaysen (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the idea!, How are you painting the diamonds ? also do you have a pic of the chair molding your going to be using... I've seen a few on-line but nothing that i like so far...


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one idea that we looked at, but we are just doing one row of tall diamonds.

http://www.artisticalternatives.com/harlequin_diamond1.htm

As for a chair rail, I am not sure yet. Just doing something small and simple.

My girlfriend had also done the diamonds on one wall as an accent, and used colors that blended so you had to actually look at the wall to see the diamonds. I'll have to see if I can find the pictures of it.


----------



## Lew_B (Oct 29, 2008)

I have no idea about the color scheme but I have a question about the pool table. Is the table as close to the walls as the picture makes it seem ? If so, you might want to consider a paint that can be easily cleaned of scuff marks made by the pool cues. Perhaps there is some type of wall covering (no idea what) that you could use that would handle the wear.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

O.K. What is the rest of the house like? Contemporary, traditional? I agree with the scuff issue. You could use beadboard or some wall covering for the lower half. Yes, wallpaper is really cool and quite "in" now. I usually design rooms with regard to other rooms in the house. A game room needs to be fun. I did the harlequin idea with paint, glaze and tape. You paint the room, tape the pattern, then paint again with the second color. I used the same color for a tone on tone effect. Greens, burgundies and blues are typical "guy room" colors. You don't have to match the table, just don't use a color that argues with it.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like some of the suggestions, except wall paper, not a fan and never will be.

As far as color, I would play off the olive color of the pool table, incorporate that somehow.


----------

